# Who makes the best girdles?



## davidhm (Jan 8, 2006)

Did anyone see the WSJ cover article today about men's girdles? I didn't find the article particularly interesting, but, regrettably, I am in the market for such a beast. And, I shall call it a girdle. I was amused when I was shopping for my purse at the hoops that salesmen and customres would jump thru to call it anything but a "purse". I figure that is more manly to at least face the ignomy with honest, straight-forward language. You carry a lot of junk --> you need a purse --> deal with it. My frame also carries a lot of junk --> I need a girdle.

Who makes the best girdles?

Would you ever wear one?

For the bachelors, would you sneak away to the bath to remove the girdle at some point in a promising evening?

Do people get different bespoke shirts depending on whether they plan to wear them with or without a girdle?

What's the proper colour for an evening wedding girdle?


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

Any chance of a link to the WSJ article ? I am not in the market for a 'girdle' but would like to read the article.

I presume it covers total sales and demographics.


----------



## The_Consultant (Jan 13, 2008)

Please tell me this was a joke...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

davidhm said:


> Did anyone see the WSJ cover article today about men's girdles? I didn't find the article particularly interesting, but, regrettably, I am in the market for such a beast. And, I shall call it a girdle. I was amused when I was shopping for my purse at the hoops that salesmen and customres would jump thru to call it anything but a "purse". I figure that is more manly to at least face the ignomy with honest, straight-forward language. You carry a lot of junk --> you need a purse --> deal with it. My frame also carries a lot of junk --> I need a girdle....


davidhm: As one familiar with the chaos and horrors of battle, allow me to say; "you have got to be the bravest man I have ever encountered...or the craziest!" ; :thumbs-up:


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

davidhm said:


> Who makes the best girdles?


If it's the _best _girdle you want, then you make it yourself. You do a bunch of crunches every day and it develops naturally.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

I got one of those Foreman grills. That was a good griddle. Good eating, there.

I am surprised they still make men's girdles. Diet and exercise, peeps, diet and exercise. And if not, then get some good clothes.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

If the man wants a girdle, then, by all means, let him have one.

I have a light build, so, my situation doesn't call for one. I don't know if I would use one even if I did need the body-shaping assistance.

Henceforth, I wouldn't be surprised if it was revealed that the original purpose of a girdle was for shaping man's figure, not woman's.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Make sure that your girdle matches your garters and your female companion won't complain.


----------



## penguin vic (Sep 20, 2007)

davidhm said:


> For the bachelors, would you sneak away to the bath to remove the girdle at some point in a promising evening?


Yes, put your diaphragm in at the same time.



davidhm said:


> Do people get different bespoke shirts depending on whether they plan to wear them with or without a girdle?


No, not if you get a good bra for the mancans.



davidhm said:


> What's the proper colour for an evening wedding girdle?


Not black. Get charcoal or navy.

I hope this isn't a serious thread. If so I apologise for being insensitive ...


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

Franko said:


> Any chance of a link to the WSJ article ? I am not in the market for a 'girdle' but would like to read the article.
> 
> I presume it covers total sales and demographics.


wsj.com is a pay site

https://online.wsj.com/article/SB120553577196338037.html?mod=hps_us_inside_today


----------



## Yellman (Aug 25, 2005)

davidhm said:


> Did anyone see the WSJ cover article today about men's girdles? I didn't find the article particularly interesting, but, regrettably, I am in the market for such a beast. And, I shall call it a girdle. I was amused when I was shopping for my purse at the hoops that salesmen and customres would jump thru to call it anything but a "purse". I figure that is more manly to at least face the ignomy with honest, straight-forward language. You carry a lot of junk --> you need a purse --> deal with it. My frame also carries a lot of junk --> I need a girdle.
> 
> Who makes the best girdles?
> 
> ...


I think you deserve a proper response to your questions and I feel that you should not have endured the criticism of this forum in order to receive your answer. I do not know the answers, but I hope someone provides you with them.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Another Alternative*

1. 2000 calories a day, few carbs, and no booze. Unfortunately, with men, calories from alcohol go directly to the mid section, ergo "beer gut".

2. As Jersey John points out, 1000 crunches a day. If you go to You Tube and look at "stomach crunches" you will find some good videos on technique. In addition to the usual You Tube of cats doing crunches, etc, you will find some, showing good techniques.

You need four different techniques to work all of the ab areas. On You Tube, will see some good ones.

Just a thought. The author of the WSJ article has an email address. You might want to see what she recommends. I suspect that the article didn't include brands for fear of looking like WSJ was endorsing one or the other.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Yellman said:


> I think you deserve a proper response to your questions and I feel that you should not have endured the criticism of this forum in order to receive your answer.


Perhaps, but the OP did not exactly give me the warm fuzzies when he said "You carry a lot of junk --> you need a purse --> deal with it."

I neither need to carry a purse nor do I need to "deal with it". What someone else chooses to carry is their business and no concern of mine, the same as what I need or desire to carry is my business and none of theirs. Like I said, being told to "deal with it" over something that I don't give a flip about one way or the other doesn't put me in a helpful mode.

But having vented, I will say that what the OP is calling a girdle is actually nothing more than tight fitting underwear (boxers and undershirts) with compression panels at key points. I wouldn't wear the things but hey, at 145 pounds there probably isn't anything to compress. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## davidhm (Jan 8, 2006)

*No worries*

Hey, I just thought it was interesting that WSJ was running such an article. That probably means one can be certain that at least a few forum members are wearing the things. Maybe even right now.

I thought I'd run it up the flag-pole, and I may yet get such a thing. I knew there'd be some derision; as Cruiser pointed out, I probably even started it; I just thought there might be some signal in with the noise. But I'd like to thank everyone who sent be Bo-Flex's web-site.

David


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

radix023 said:


> wsj.com is a pay site
> https://online.wsj.com/article/SB120553577196338037.html?mod=hps_us_inside_today


Thanks for going to that trouble, radix023.

I got it without paying, not even registering, it's archived articles that are subscription based.

Cheers,
F.


----------



## Jumbie (Nov 30, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> 1. 2000 calories a day, few carbs, and no booze. Unfortunately, with men, calories from alcohol go directly to the mid section, ergo "beer gut".


It's called a beer gut simply because of the excess calories from the alcohol rather than the fact that beer calories go to your gut and ice cream calories go to your big toe. Most men also have a predisposition to put on weight on their midsection (as opposed to women where it's on the hips and thighs).

Alcohol calories are also metabolized preferentially to all others.



> 2. As Jersey John points out, 1000 crunches a day. If you go to You Tube and look at "stomach crunches" you will find some good videos on technique. In addition to the usual You Tube of cats doing crunches, etc, you will find some, showing good techniques.
> 
> You need four different techniques to work all of the ab areas. On You Tube, will see some good ones.


There is no such thing as spot reduction. Crunches or other abdominal exercises will strengthen and tighten your muscles but you'd really need to lose weight overall to show much of a difference; hence combining the above calorie restriction (and a one size fits all of 2000 kcal/day isn't a great suggestion) with exercise is the best bet.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Jumbie said:


> There is no such thing as spot reduction. Crunches or other abdominal exercises will strengthen and tighten your muscles but you'd really need to lose weight overall to show much of a difference; hence combining the above calorie restriction (and a one size fits all of 2000 kcal/day isn't a great suggestion) with exercise is the best bet.


Thank you. Everyone always talks about crunches but without a proper diet it will make absolutely no difference in the waistline. All you will end up with is nicely toned abs, underneath a layer of fat.

MrR


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Jumbie said:


> Alcohol calories are also metabolized preferentially to all others.


I learn something every day here.

So an ETOH calorie will be metabolized preferentially vs. say, d-glucose?

To the OP, good luck in your search but really, you have to expect a certain amount of ribbing when you combine a purse and a girdle for a man in one post. :icon_smile:


----------



## Jumbie (Nov 30, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> I learn something every day here.
> 
> So an ETOH calorie will be metabolized preferentially vs. say, d-glucose?


To be honest, I can't say for sure when you get that specific but from what I remember of my nutrition classes on undergrad and from Biochem in med school, I believe it to be the case.

I don't have a Biochem textbook with me but a quick Google search turned up this sample from one https://books.google.com/books?id=t...g=jnTA0OeCIejeXiNCY4tv7mJiYtI&hl=en#PPA134,M1

My point is more towards an individual who is drinking a beer or something while at a bar/home watching the game. At the same time they are chowing down on chips, peanuts, etc. The alcohol, as a toxin, gets cleared/metabolized before all else (again, as far as I know). But I guess this can simply boil down to excess calories as the main cause of weight gain.


----------



## Lookingforaclue (Nov 10, 2005)

davidhm said:


> What's the proper colour for an evening wedding girdle?


This depends upon whether the wearer is also the groom.

With luck he will have avoided marrying the matchy-matchy sort of bride often heard of on AAFF.

SRW


----------



## dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

Try the Belly Buster Zip n Trim. Friend has one and looks good on him and his wife likes it. Can't say if its the best and I guess that is subjective. 


Don't know if i'd ever wear one so i'll say never say never and have no idea about the bespoke shirt query. Better to ask some shirt experts that are on this board. Hope this helps.


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> Perhaps, but the OP did not exactly give me the warm fuzzies when he said "You carry a lot of junk --> you need a purse --> deal with it."
> 
> I neither need to carry a purse nor do I need to "deal with it". What someone else chooses to carry is their business and no concern of mine, the same as what I need or desire to carry is my business and none of theirs. Like I said, being told to "deal with it" over something that I don't give a flip about one way or the other doesn't put me in a helpful mode. Cruiser


What the heck is wrong (or, to put it your way, not productive of the "warm fuzzies") with what the OP said? He's not saying this to you. Instead he is attempting to use an analogy to his central question. He's simply articulating a response to the problem of feeling badly about needing something not normally associated with men. A response like yours really keeps the "warm fuzzies" away for everyone reading the thread.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Roger said:


> A response like yours really keeps the "warm fuzzies" away for everyone reading the thread.


I simply related how it made me feel and that was in response to a remark about nobody providing a serious answer. I fail to see how my personal perspective should affect how you, or anyone else, perceived it. That's for you to decide.

For whatever reason I, as the reader, don't like to be told to "deal with it". And as the reader it IS directed at me since no other person was specified. But like I said, my comments reflect nothing more than my own thoughts and feelings.

I would tell you to just "deal with it", but I don't care for that phrase.:icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> I simply related how it made me feel and that was in response to a remark about nobody providing a serious answer. I fail to see how my personal perspective should affect how you, or anyone else, perceived it. That's for you to decide.


Unfortunately, your kind of ill-conceived remarks do affect people, in this case the author of the OP, davidhm, who has been made to feel that, somehow, he has been offensive--when, in fact, he hasn't except perhaps to you, but, then, you take offense at many things most others wouldn't. My concern is that a relatively new (in terms of numbers of posts) member will be intimidated--by inane comments like yours--from continuing to post actively--something all forum members should feel encouraged to do.



Cruiser said:


> For whatever reason I, as the reader, don't like to be told to "deal with it". And as the reader it IS directed at me since no other person was specified. But like I said, my comments reflect nothing more than my own thoughts and feelings.


Well, of course, you were told nothing of the sort! davidhm was not telling anyone to do anything, but, instead, merely articulating a sentiment that is often used in situations like the present one. Try reading the OP again--this time more carefully. If that fails, well...there's not much hope for you, I'm afraid.



Cruiser said:


> I would tell you to just "deal with it", but I don't care for that phrase.


Unfortunately, we all have to "just deal with" your posts, something that it seems clear many have found hard to do.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

A girdle....
I am not going there!!


----------



## davidhm (Jan 8, 2006)

*The use of the generic "one"*

Oh for crying out loud, Cruiser. Here's the opening to the Wikipedia entry on the use of the "generic you":

----------------

In English grammar, generic you or indefinite you is the use of the pronoun you to refer to an unspecified person. Generic one is the use of one in the same way.

In casual English, the second person pronoun you often takes on the additional role of a generic pronoun. The pronoun one can serve this function as well, but is rarely seen outside the most formal styles.

----------------

Let me rephrase my comments in a more formal style, using the generic one in place of the generic you, so that they won't ruffle anyone's feathers:

If one carries a lot of junk, then one needs a purse, and one should reconcile oneself to that sad fact, rather than assuaging one's delicate sense of manhood by invent pharses like "day bag" or "messenger bag".

If one has, thru the ravages of time and over-indulgence let one's physique deteriorate, one may need a girdle.

I hope that makes you feel better. And I wish these forums had an ignore feature.


----------



## davidhm (Jan 8, 2006)

*Thanks Roger; thanks Dragon*

Thanks to both of you, and even to the guys with the exercise tips.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

davidhm said:


> Let me rephrase my comments in a more formal style, using the generic one in place of the generic you, so that they won't ruffle anyone's feathers:
> 
> If one carries a lot of junk, then one needs a purse, and one should reconcile oneself to that sad fact, rather than assuaging one's delicate sense of manhood by invent pharses like "day bag" or "messenger bag".
> 
> ...


Exactly who is it that has his panties in a wad here? Not me.

Unlike several others I did not make fun of your original post. In fact, I didn't respond to it at all. I only posted after someone else commented about the absence of serious responses and my only motive then was to explain why I didn't respond. Nothing more. And even then I didn't deride or otherwise make fun of the subject of your post. I simply gave my reasons for staying silent.

Even now I have not questioned your reasons for asking about a male girdle, only your comment about one needing a purse and to "deal with it." Maybe you need a purse. I don't. I've carried a briefcase, I've carried a wallet, I've even carried a plastic grocery bag; but I've never found the need to own or carry (or wear) a purse despite the fact that I have carried a lot of stuff on occasion. There is nothing to deal with here.

Think about it. I'm the one who DIDN'T make fun of your post about a girdle, yet I'm the one to whom you direct a statement about a "delicate sense of manhood" and to whom you justify the appropriateness of a girdle. Go figure.

Cruiser


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Exactly who is it that has his panties in a wad here?


Maybe his girdle is on too tight.


----------



## &Son (Feb 18, 2008)

davidhm said:


> Who makes the best girdles?


I don't know, but I hope they no longer use whale bone.



davidhm said:


> Would you ever wear one?


No, I don't believe I would, but as the saying goes, Never say never.



davidhm said:


> For the bachelors, would you sneak away to the bath to remove the girdle at some point in a promising evening?


I would think one would have to but proper timing would be a must. I would imagine that removing such and item after a nice meal would make it doubly difficult to button one's pants (side tabs perhaps?). The trick might be removing it just before you may no longer be in need of said trousers.



davidhm said:


> Do people get different bespoke shirts depending on whether they plan to wear them with or without a girdle?


I would imagine many wearers of such a device do so to continue to fit into the bespoke they already own.



davidhm said:


> What's the proper colour for an evening wedding girdle?


I would imagine black, or perhaps midnight blue. Unless of course it might show through a shirt, and then white or a flesh tone.

PS - I find this post no more ridiculous than any of those about opera pumps and those strike me as far less practical. No offense meant to anyone who enjoys opera pumps, just not my thing.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> 2000 calories a day, few carbs, and no booze.


No pizza, no pasta and no booze. Sounds like a fun existence there.


----------



## penguin vic (Sep 20, 2007)

mrkleen said:


> No pizza, no pasta and no booze. Sounds like a fun existence there.


Hmm true ... if it's between those things and the girdle ... I vote the girdle :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mrkleen said:


> No pizza, no pasta and no booze. Sounds like a fun existence there.





penguin vic said:


> Hmm true ... if it's between those things and the girdle ... I vote the girdle :icon_smile_big:


...another option would be to eat the pizza and pasta, drink the beer and then go out and jog 38.2 miles to burn it off! That way, we can have it all. :idea:


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

"Would you ever wear one?"

>I've always been slim, but no, I would not wear one if I was overweight. My hair is beginning to thin a bit, and I won't wear a toupe, either.


"For the bachelors, would you sneak away to the bath to remove the girdle at some point in a promising evening?"

>Wait til the lights are out and she's been plied with liquor. Or... just go ahead and let her see what she's getting into before the unwrapping starts. In other words, be yourself.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*To get back to the original question....*

I asked my girl friend about who makes the best girdle. She says that a company named Rago makes the best shapewear undergarments. They are made for woman, but can be worn by men. Rather than a girdle, she recommends the poster look into a waist cincher. They come in black or white with detachable garters (I assume the poster wouldn't need the garters). Without excersize or dieting, they can take two inches off your waist. they are available in the lingerie section of any department store or google Rago on the internet. I hope we can now put this thread to bed.


----------



## customtailor (Dec 1, 2004)

you all would be surprised to see how many men wear compression shorts on a daily basis to look thinner. I have measured thousands of men over the past 25 plus years and we as a group are vainer than any group of women. I have had men come in for a second fitting on pants and surprisingly they are big on them . I ask them if they have lost weight and they then show me that they are wearing compression shorts. On the same note all those hotties that we ogle are in many cases not so hot....Spanks (the chic girdle if you will) are becoming the daily wear of many women .


----------



## Bull (Jul 7, 2005)

*for davidhm*

There is a US company called "Undergear" that sells a variety of male shaping garments. I get their catalogues; I have not tried their "shaping" garments. Visit <www.undergear.com> and do a search.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> ...another option would be to eat the pizza and pasta, drink the beer and then go out and jog 38.2 miles to burn it off! That way, we can have it all. :idea:


Or you can eat what you want and spend the rest of your time developing a superior sense of humor and a myriad of amusing bar games and magic tricks...which works just as well, if not better than 6 pack abs.


----------



## SkySov (Mar 17, 2008)

Is this what everyone is talking about? Looks like a good idea but I'd be skeptical because the model wearing the girdle doesn't look like he needs it. Kind of funny actually. I don't see them actually working as advertised. Kind of like all those weight loss gimmicks on television. Fat, desperate, people must be easy targets for marketers.

https://www.amazon.com/Underworks-B...r_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1206062651&sr=1-7


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

SkySov said:


> Is this what everyone is talking about?.......


No, actually it was more like this:

https://imageshack.us

:--)


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like the WSJ theme was picked up on this side of the Atlantic too. You can now get mirdle help at Selfridges:

https://lifeandhealth.guardian.co.uk/fashion/story/0,,2266418,00.html


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

This has got to be one of the strangest threads I've ever read on AAAC. Does the mirdle go in the dresser next to the manssiere? What ever happened to eating less and working out? Granted, my wife swears by her "body armour" when wearing a close-fitting dress or gown, but...she's a woman.

Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

TMMKC, I agree with your sentiment, and we all know you need a good mirdle if you're wearing a man-skirt. AND YET as the article points out "_male girdles are nothing new. In the 19th century, English dandies sported them with pride; by 1899 ladies' corsetiere Madam Dowding was advertising "The Marlboro" for men_"


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Rossini said:


> _In the 19th century, English dandies sported them with pride; by 1899 ladies' corsetiere Madam Dowding was advertising "The Marlboro" for men_"


I find nothing "dandy" about wrapping oneself in lycra and spandex unless, of course, you're "into" that sort of thing.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Rossini said:


> "_male girdles are nothing new. In the 19th century, English dandies sported them with pride_


That statement alone will make some here rush right out and buy one. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> I find nothing "dandy" about wrapping oneself in lycra and spandex unless, of course, you're "into" that sort of thing.


No, but then they didn't have lycra and spandex in the 19th century mirdle


----------



## Moose Maclennan (Apr 20, 2006)

For an 'evening wedding', Davidhm, go in a kilt. It acts as a natural girdle.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I do not recommend this. Much better to get more exercise. To avoid injury, ramp up slowly.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Orsini: Thanks for resurrecting this thread. There is a question regarding health effects of wearing such items, that I never got around to asking, during it's previous appearance. Is it healthy to wear such foundation garments? It would seem a "man girdle" or a woman's girdle, for that matter, would compress one's internal organs in certainly an uncomfortable and quite possibly an unhealthy way. Though, by it's uncomfortable nature, a girdle just might act as an effective, external appetite suppressant, if worn at mealtime! But, is it really safe?


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

Jumbie said:


> It's called a beer gut simply because of the excess calories from the alcohol rather than the fact that beer calories go to your gut and ice cream calories go to your big toe. Most men also have a predisposition to put on weight on their midsection (as opposed to women where it's on the hips and thighs).
> 
> Alcohol calories are also metabolized preferentially to all others.


Estrogen. Beer, for some odd reason I used to know, promotes an increase in estrogen in men, which contributes to abdominal fat. However, it's a catch-22 because abdominal fat is an estrogen-producing factory... lose the estrogen and you lose the fat, but you can't lose the fat without lowering the estrogen. What to do? Exercise your ass off. Weightlifting and cardio, as well as lowered carbs.



> There is no such thing as spot reduction. Crunches or other abdominal exercises will strengthen and tighten your muscles but you'd really need to lose weight overall to show much of a difference; hence combining the above calorie restriction (and a one size fits all of 2000 kcal/day isn't a great suggestion) with exercise is the best bet.


^-- This.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Orsini: Thanks for resurrecting this thread. There is a question regarding health effects of wearing such items, that I never got around to asking, during it's previous appearance. Is it healthy to wear such foundation garments? It would seem a "man girdle" or a woman's girdle, for that matter, would compress one's internal organs in certainly an uncomfortable and quite possibly an unhealthy way. Though, by it's uncomfortable nature, a girdle just might act as an effective, external appetite suppressant, if worn at mealtime! But, is it really safe?


I did not realize the thread was old - I should have checked the date.

Yes, those contricting garments are just not good for you...


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

Jumbie said:


> The alcohol, as a toxin, gets cleared/metabolized before all else (again, as far as I know). But I guess this can simply boil down to excess calories as the main cause of weight gain.


I think you are right.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

zegnamtl said:


> No, actually it was more like this:
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> :--)


What scares me is that _could_ be a man...


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Seriously!*

Enough of the ribbing. The man has a problem. He wants some advice.

To me, "girdle" means a very rigid, possibly boned, sincher that gives a woman a very specific shape. The "waist suppressor" or "body trimmer" for a man, as I've seen them called, are more like an ace bandage shaped into a brief or undershirt, with some extra elastic elements for firmer control.

Here's a couple of waist suppressor undergarments from Undergear that you might consider:

https://www.undergear.com/Product/U...ended-_-1-_-UNDERGEAR® One-Piece Body Trimmer

The picture didn't come out on this one on my computer, but maybe you'll have more luck on yours. I've seen it pictured in the catalog in the tan color option, and it looks like the most comfortable of the bunch because it is a brief/undershirt combo:

After several hernia surgeries and an intestinal resection to catch a bleed, my ability to spot reduce has been compromised. I have been seriously considering the latter of these options for myself, but have not yet tried it, so no recommendation is possible from me, I'm afraid. Good luck!


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ...another option would be to eat the pizza and pasta, drink the beer and then go out and jog 38.2 miles to burn it off! That way, we can have it all. :idea:


This is what I do. Not 38.2 miles, but more than enough to burn off the pizza and beer I had the night before :icon_smile:


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

On a day when I needed a good laugh this thread has been a tonic. I thought I was watching an episode of "Family Guy."


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Enough of the ribbing.


The technical term for the ribs in a corset is "boning."

I've considered foundation garments, but I wouldn't benefit from the kind that pulls in the sides, and the ones that pull in the front restrict breathing. I've got a waiscoat I can put on if I want to do that.


----------



## MIRDLES (Jan 16, 2009)

*BEST AND ORIGINAL MEN'S GIRDLES FACTORY*

www.underworks.com

EBAY SELLER "EASYLIVING100"

www.ezzliving.com


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

After a very disheartening round of mindless jock-type hilarity over one man's earnest question expressed with a degree of openness and sensitivity that others can't handle, it is at least a tad gratifying to see two members here taking his question and concern seriously and offering some straightforward advise and a couple of perhaps helpful suggestions. You've learned a thing or two about this place now, davidhm. Thanks to you Blueboy1938 and Mirdles for your decency.


----------



## CHITOWN (Jan 16, 2009)

You asked...."Who makes the best girdles"?

One of the very best girdles a man can buy today is a brand called RAGO. They are marketed as a womans garment but around 35% of their sales are to men, some of whom are secure enough in their masculinity to admit it's for themselves. It seems the favorite among those polled is a high waist long leg (which comed down to approximately mid thigh) pull-on, style 6210, like a pair of tight shorts. It is the most popular because it holds in the "love handles" or the "spare tire" as they are often called by our wives depending on what they need from us at the time, giving you a smooth looking waist line. It also flattens the stomach by holding it firmly in place by means of a diamond shapped front panel that doesn't stretch. Rago also makes the best split crotch which allows us guys to empty our bladder without having to pull the girdle down as long as you wearing brief style underwear under it. You simply slide the well reinforced split crotch to the side, do the same to the underwear, pull yourself out and do your thing. It might take a few tries to get used to it but once you do, it's second nature. The girdle comes with romovable garter clips which I suggest removing unless you are the sort that will be wearing stockings, they slide right out of the loop tabs. The long leg makes for a very comfortable fit as there is nothing binding around your groin as there would be with a brief style. Once you try one I'm sure you'll want to wear it daily and once you get used to it you wont feel dressed without it. You can wear the same girdle for several days as long a you change your underwear daily, it depends on how much you sweat. However you can choose to not wear underwear under your girdle in which case you would need one for each day of the week. They are invisible under all clothes but if you're the selfconscious type you might want to stay away from white tee shirts if that's all you'll be waering on top as they tend to be very thin and if you're wearing a black or white one the high waist might show through under certain light. 
By the way, there is another side benifit to us guys wearing a girdle: my wife can't keep her hands off my hips etc and that's another thing, her fingernails gliding along that fabric drives us both nuts but that's another thread. :icon_smile_wink:

Would you ever wear one?

I have been wearing one every day for the last 5 plus years and now I wouldn't leave the house not wearing one. It's not because I'm over weight anymore either, it's now because I have really come to like the firm support it provides, it's always there reminding me not to over eat, it feels great even energizing for lack of a better description and most of all I like what it does to my wife but again that's another story.

For the bachelors, would you sneak away to the bath to remove the girdle at some point in a promising evening?

Although I'm not a bachelor, I would imagine that those of weak confidence in their masculinity might.

Do people get different bespoke shirts depending on whether they plan to wear them with or without a girdle?

If you have any reservations about someone noticing that you are wearing a support of some kind then I wouldn't wear a white tee shirt by itself if you are caucasion as it can show through the thin white fabric under certain light conditions if your girdle were black or plain white but the beige or nude color would be fine and isn't noticible at all.

What's the proper colour for an evening wedding girdle?[/quote]

Since they are worn under your clothing I don't think the color is relavent unless you are dressing FOR YOUR MATE in which case there are any number of very sexy ideas the both of you could come up with. :idea:


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

CHITOWN said:


> For the bachelors, would you sneak away to the bath to remove the girdle at some point in a promising evening?
> 
> Although I'm not a bachelor, I would imagine that those of weak confidence in their masculinity might.


Sorry, but if anyone has "weak confidence", it's a man wearing a girdle.

Either get to the gym and work on your body - or develop a decent personality and dont worry about it. Or some combination of the two.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

mrkleen said:


> Sorry, but if anyone has "weak confidence", it's a man wearing a girdle.
> 
> Either get to the gym and work on your body - or develop a decent personality and dont worry about it. Or some combination of the two.


You know, most people come to these fora for clothing, not pop-psychology advice.


----------



## JWM1960 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Just Go With What Ya Got*

Take it from this portly fellow...just go with what ya got, and what the good lord gave you. My heft is part of who who I am, it is my signature in some ways. I do what I can to keep it under control for health reasons (workout with a trainer, curtail my temptations to eat and drink, etc.), but I'm not hiding it. I dress it up for the same reason everyone else on this website does, because I love the look and feel of fine clothes. In fact I found my love for fine clothes because I can't buy OTR, I must have clothes made MTM or custom made. I'd probably be buying OTR suits at Joe Banks, if I were a slimmer easier to fit body. But my need for MTM opened up this whole new world to me, and i get compliments everyday on "my look". Just go with it, and ignore all the 6th graders who are giving you grief. They have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I recently read a New York Times article about a woman looking for a girdle - visits to high-end lingerie stores and even the lower Manhattan warehouse type places all wanted to send her to stores for "fat chicks."

Marilyn Monroe wore a girdle. No one would consider her a "fat chick."

Girdles are "foundation garments." They might allow for some reduction of measurements, but mainly they're to create a smooth, properly contoured physique to put form-fitting clothing onto. 

I do not wear a girdle and I do not intend to at any point in the future. But I don't think it's appropriate to suggest that diet and exercise will eliminate the need for them.

Frankly, I'd rather see a woman in a girdle wearing a tasteful dress than the women one often sees wearing loose sloppy clothing over what is allegedly a good body.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Blueboy1938 said:


> You know, most people come to these fora for clothing, not pop-psychology advice.


Thanks for the update....I had no idea.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

CHITOWN said:


> You asked...."Who makes the best girdles"?
> 
> One of the very best girdles a man can buy today is a brand called RAGO....By the way, there is another side benifit to us guys wearing a girdle: my wife can't keep her hands off my hips etc and that's another thing, her fingernails gliding along that fabric drives us both nuts but that's another thread. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> ...


While I can't say that I'm convinced and ready to go out and wear one, I've gotta tell ya...this is perhaps the most 'gutsy' first post I can recall in these parts, in a long, long time! Welcome to the forum CHITOWN. Looking forward to your future postings!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

This thread is a pisstake, am I right?


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> this is perhaps the most 'gutsy' first post I can recall in these parts, in a long, long time!


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

No disputing that! Welcome to the forum CHITOWN.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

mrkleen said:


> Thanks for the update....I had no idea.


You're entirely welcome, mrironickleen:icon_smile_big:


----------



## tug (May 16, 2008)

For those still interested, the topic of men's shapewear, girdles, slimming underwear, or whatever you want to call it, has gained a tremendous amount of visibility over the last 6-8 months.

There's a variety of men's shapewear products available and it comes in several different flavors. Some companies like Equmen, RIPT Fusion, and Sculptees, and Undergear offer a slimming/compression undershirts. Others like Undergear, Merena, GoSoftware.com, and now 2(x)ist offer male girdle-type products that come in the form of briefs, trunks, or partial body suits that offer slimming/compression in the mid-section and thigh areas.

The two products that seem to be getting the most buzz around town are the Equmen Core Precision Undershirt and RIPT Fusion (designed by Yummie Tummie designer Heather Thomson).

Also, I just posted an article on my blog with details about the upcoming 2(x)ist FORM Collection launch (shapewear briefs and trunks) that's due out in late July 09. That may start to get some buzz too.

Hope the information above helps other who are looking for these types of products. See my blog for more details. I have a full list of the various men's shapewear and girdle products listed there.

Tug
https://www.undershirtguy.com


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

As to the question of fitting new clothes, I have never worn a girdle but I did wear body armor during an extended visit to one of the new hotbeds of democracy we are sponsoring in the middle east. I sized up one size, or went with shirtmakers who handle a little more girth (i.e. all of them, but esp. faconable, polo etc). No one noticed at all except when I got a hug at a corporate party--people asked me if I was wearing a back brace. i told them a girdle. You have to avoid the hugs and you'll be fine.


----------

